# Hummingbird or large bug? ;)



## RavensGryf

Today I was standing by the window looking outside at the bushes in the back yard, holding and cuddling Robin, my Red Bellied parrot. Something outside caught our eye as it zipped by... I realized it was the TINIEST hummingbird I think I have ever seen. Much smaller than the species more commonly seen in this area.

As I stepped closer to the window with Robin, the hummingbird flew right to the window as well (we were so close) I was able to take a good look at him from the front view! From some quick googling, it was either a Rufous or Allen's Hummingbird. Apparently, unless you examine the feather shape and very small distinctions you can't tell the difference between the species at a glance. I saw this was a little male with a gorgeous metalic rusty red throat.

I was utterly amazed, and so fascinated by how absolutely tiny he was! Although obviously all hummingbirds are tiny, this one was so unusually small it was a real head turner. It reminded me of a very large flying insect.

THEN.... would you believe it... coincidentally, a very large flying insect _did_ fly by right after the hummingbird left! :laughing: I'm positive that one was an insect lol, I'm not sure what they're called, but maybe a large beetle of some sort. It was only just a tiny amount smaller than the bird! :laughing2:.

This was such a wonderful sight to experience, if only for a few moments! It really lifted my spirits, and I thought I'd share.


----------



## Therm

I'd love to see a hummingbird. 

I know you can get feeders for the garden for them. Have you ever considered it or would that be bad in the area? 

I always get excited seeing any bird in the wild- my Dad still to this day always tells me if he sees a hawk in the sky. 
I was probably most excited about seeing a kingfisher when I was with my Dad fishing once. 

In short- I'm very jealous of your experience but glad you shared it with us.


----------



## RavensGryf

Thanks Emma . Even though hummingbirds aren't rare around here, it's always exciting to see them. They're amazing. 

It sounds like hummingbirds are in your area, but not too prevalent? I know they are migratory, and depending on the time of year here there are different species around. I should hang a feeder so we can it more often outside my bedroom window. 

Oh, one thing you'd have loved to see... several years ago when I lived at a home with a tangerine tree, there was a little Anna's Hummingbird hen who built a nest there for a couple years. It was so interesting to see the super tiny nest and eggs. We had to pull a branch down in order to see it, and gently place the branch back without accidentally flinging it haha . When the babies got big in the nest and feathered, mom started sleeping on the branch nearby.


----------



## Birdigirl

what an sbsolute thrill Julie Thanks for sharing with us but it would have been better had you invited us all in for a chat just before thst happened so we could see it too LOL  Ive never seen a humming bird in reality...so glad you got to see it and share it  Hope you get to see the little hummingbird many times again


----------



## Island

i see hummingbirds outside of my window all the time in oregon, they are so colorful and pretty


----------



## aluz

I'm glad you and Robin had front row seats for this special treat of a little nature show, it must have been wonderful!


----------



## RavensGryf

Thank you! I think I'll keep it in mind to hang a feeder since there aren't flowers back there. We are fortunate to see several species of hummingbird fairly regularly, I think pretty much year round . I guess they don't inhabit Europe at all ... I'll try to get a real pic someday to post, but they are so fast. Once you get the camera or phone out, they're gone!

From internet info, it looks like all hummingbirds live in the "Americas". I don't think we have any indigenous species in the US, but they are from South and Central America, and migrate up to the US and Carribean.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Hummingbird*

What a wonderful experience!! There is a humming bird moth that loves the little bell flowers on blueberries. WE see them at night in the spring when blueberries bloom and they as big as hummers here in Ga. We see hummers 
later in the summer here. Both are totally amazing, Thanks foe sharing. 
J A:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love hummingbirds!

It's so interesting that you posted this thread today. I actually had a hummingbird drinking from the flowers out on my front patio this morning - my sister saw it first and told me to look. 
However, the one we saw was normal size - not tiny like the one you got to see.

I always consider it a wonderful gift when I see a hummingbird.*


----------



## immorgan

I love hummingbirds! I had no idea only the Americas are blessed with them  
We have several feeders in front of our windows, and I have names for every hummingbird that visits


----------



## RavensGryf

I really love hummingbirds too . Fun you got to see one too today Deborah!

This got me reading a little about them on the internet. There are quite a few species, and all so beautiful. I'm thinking it most likely was an Allen's Hummingbird and not the lookalike Rufous judging by the time of year, and their migratory patterns. I read they only live 3-4 years in the wild. They weigh only 2-4 grams . The budgies are giants in comparison!


----------



## Niamhf

Oh I love hummingbirds  
I've only had the pleasure of experiencing them in real life once when I was on holiday in the Caribbean and it was amazing. Every morning I would get up really early and sit outside the hotel room patio in the garden area reading and a hummingbird would come right up beside me to feed on the nectar from the plant that was next to me - it really was a beautiful experience. 
I can just picture your excitement when the little fellow passed you by Julie and of course the large insect


----------



## mexicoandice

That's very cool Julie! What did Robin think of it? 

I think hummingbirds are attracted to the colour red which is why those feeders work so well. We used to have a feeder in our yard, but I only got to see a hummingbird once or twice because I never payed attention. They really are a treat to see though! And we thought budgies were small...


----------



## RavensGryf

Niamh, that was a beautiful experience you had up close in the Carribean. You'll never forget that I'm sure . Such a treat especially since you don't have them in Australia. 

Tia, Robin just looked unamused lol. I've had him for 22 years, so being around that long, he is much more used to unusual things, and doesn't get freaked out or alarmed by things as easily as younger birds do .


----------



## StarlingWings

Julie, I saw several hummingbirds today, too! They're quite common around here since they enjoy the mountain climate. 

There was a female and two males chasing each other around the backyard all afternoon--they are the tiniest little cuties ever!  

I'm so glad you got to experience the hummingbird up close, they really are amazing. No matter how common they get, I will always consider it a privilege to see them  

Thank you for sharing your encounter, it was fascinating to hear


----------



## Hollen

I love my hummies too! Have you guys seen the video of the young man who found a baby hummingbird after an attack and rescued it? He rehabbed the bird, and has had it successfully migrate and return. It's a sweet video- let me try to paste the link...


----------



## Evemarine

Great story. Thankyou 
Here in the UK we don't have hummingbirds. We do however have something called the humming bird hawk moth.
It looks so much like a humming bird that every year people report having seen a humming bird. You can understand why if you watch a video on youtube, they really are magical looking!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...ved=0ahUKEwie3dzOuLTOAhXnLsAKHdpbCvYQ_AUIBigB


----------



## aluz

We have hummingbird hawk-moths in my country too!  I don't get to see them often, though.


----------



## RavensGryf

Star, I agree, no matter how often we see a hummingbird it is always such a treat ! 

Kristina, thank you so much for sharing that precious video! I've seen it before long ago, but I can see it everyday and never get tired of it!

Eve, I loved those videos! I have never seen or heard of a hummingbird moth before this thread!


----------



## Birdigirl

wow you guys are so lucky to see these beauties in your gardens and patios etc...I feel soooooo Jealous. Im looking forward to seeing pics though I believe they are really hard to capture on camera because of the constant fast wing movement...isnt Mother Nature Amazing


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ahhh, we had the hummingbird hawk moths where I grew up in Indiana. 
I was always confused when I'd see them and would have to stare at them for awhile before I could figure out if it was actually a hummingbird or a moth!

Have you seen the super-cool hummingbird finger feeders?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h..._AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=hummingbird+finger+feeder

I liked this video too





*


----------



## RavensGryf

Ohhh my gosh that video is the cutest thing  thank you so much for sharing that Deborah . I love those finger feeders! I bet you'd have to stand out there for a long time to get a hummingbird to use one. I'm not sure I'd have the patience! :laughing2:


----------

